# Tarpon fishing in galveston



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Iv'e have been looking for information on tarpon fishing around gal.So far ,not much is out there.Like some good drift areas,solid methods for hookups,and the like.You can read all you want about who catches tarpon but not much on tatics and areas.It's kinda closed mouth around here.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Tarpon*

I'm not the expert here but I think this will sum it up pretty good..High Island to the Brazos River, June 1st - October !st, water depth 25'-45', baits are **** pops, coast hawks and shad, drift or troll (with trolling motor) unless you have a inboard. Blind drifting not good unless you know they are there. Bait and birds may help in the location but be prepared to burn a bunch of that $4 gallon gas. Gater


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

I just can't wait!Thanks


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

dont feel bad this is my 3rd summer to try i still have not even seen one roll


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Iv'e caught a few,but a few more won't hurt!You can use all the help you can find on tarpon.Last year i was all over high island when my bud drifted the beach in front of seawall and hooked two.


----------



## Gamblinhand (Mar 6, 2007)

My first hook up was about a mile and a half out from roll over pass----------28 ft of water and I used a Fly that looked as big as a chicken!! Didnt get it to the boat----but had him on for about 5 min's and he spit it! I was 16 yrs old (22 years ago)-----havent gotten another one since. But then again I havent tried real hard at it either. I think the key is you have to have someone tell you where they are rolling----other wise you are gonna burn a ton of gas looking.


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

First time I hooked up to one I was in a friends boat 18 miles east offshore from Galveston at a shrimp fleet. One friend had a six foot blacktip pulling the stern around when I got a strong strike off the bow. My line tightened up and whatever it was managed to whip the bow in the direction it was swimming. I never saw him jump, but I saw the splash he made after being airborne (it was big!). Unfortunately he broke my 80# test line. I was using a cigar minnow on a drft line with a 100# test wire leader. The speed that it had was faster than any blacktip or spinner shark I had hooked and the fact it had jumped made me think TARPON. Last year I hooked up to something big one mile west of San Luis Pass in my kayak and it stripped my reel of 250 yards of 20# test. I tried to thumb the spool and let it tow me, but he was pulling out the line too fast. The bait of choice was a big mullet head on a 60# wire leader. I have been thinking maybe it was also a tarpon. Both incidents were in August and about 20 years apart! I plan to go out in my kayak and fish around the near shore rigs and the sunken shrimper off the boliver flats area and see what I can stir up this summer with some live baitfish (piggies, pinfish or mullet). San Luis Pass is another area worth considering as I have seen them rolling and jumping just outside the pass.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Now this is a no schiter I caught one so big it broke the line in two places .[first the line snaped at the reel and wrapped around an eye and snap again outside of that!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Click the Texas Tarpon Fishing banner up top to go to www.texastarpon.net - lots of info on the page, just look around.


----------



## Gamblinhand (Mar 6, 2007)

Great web site --thanks!


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Try drifting/trolling about 500 yards right out of san louis pass back up towards Galveston. If you can make it all the way around to Jamaica Beach, I can almost guarantee you will at least see a couple tarpon roll. they are def out there. You will have to wait until the water warms up though. Let me know if you ever want to go with my buddy and me, we have caught several the past 3 summers.


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

i did a bit of that this year....but have yet to see one.....just a matter of time, though!

i have been keeping a few of the larger mullet in my baitwell for just the right occasion!


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

yea, me and a buddy are planning on doing some tarpon fishing for the first time this year!! been reading everything yalll have been saying and taking notes!! i even laminated some stuff to bring with us, just so we have some references to check back to!! but wow, i can't wait!!! im' sure we'll do well, cuz we always have beginners' luck....but you never know!! but i'm also trying to stay optimistic!!


----------

